# Hey forum



## tuned2.7A6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am new to VWVortex so just checkin everything out. I am a member over at audiforums.com. hope there isnt any comp or bad blood between the sites! If your a member over there email me here.
Look forward to seeing what you all got here.
Cheers, 
tuned2.7 :wave:


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

this place is slow.. go audizine this is more VW based


----------

